# Biete: Cpu315-2dp (315-2ag10-0ab0) + mmc



## Der Bubbes (18 Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich biete euch hier eine Siemens 315-2DP CPU inkl. MMC an.
Daten:
315-2AG10-0AB0 
E-Stand 3
128KB MMC orig. Siemens

Die CPU hat keine optischen und technischen Mängel. Sie ist getestet und voll funktionstüchtig. Fotos können gerne geschickt werden.

Preis: 399,- € inkl. versichertem Versand


----------



## Fridericus (28 Juli 2011)

Noch zu haben?
Reperatur
[url]http://www.zertifikateboard.de/
[/URL]


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2011)

Fridericus schrieb:


> Noch zu haben?



Willst du?


bike


----------



## Der Bubbes (29 Juli 2011)

SORRY schon VERKAUFT


----------

